# Where to buy chemicals?



## asterik (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a problem with curly leaf pondweed in my pond. It is roughly 6 acres surface area and 5-6 avg depth. Is there a place in the medina area that sells Aquathol or something that can control the weeds?


----------



## pikefishin11 (May 5, 2012)

Jones Fish and Lake Management
1486 Medina Rd, Suite 207
Medina OH

They have Aquathol and any other pond products you need


----------

